# DW 12 days of Christmas is coming very soon ...



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes its nearly that time of the year for the DW 12 Days of Christmas

We have been offered some great prizes to be won from Artedshine , Waxybox, Dodo Juice, Swissvax , ValetPRO, Chemical Guysuk, Bullet polish, G3 pro, Polished Bliss, AutoGeek, Meguiar's UK ,Obsession Wax, Auto finesse,Autoglym, DR Leather,Bears Wax Factory , Obi -dan ,muc off,roll up and shine , 4nano , gtechniq , i4 detailing, autobrite direct , Cquartz (car pro) , Nanolex, Eco Touch

:thumb:

Keep watching ....


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Looking forward to this :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

bring it on gota love the 12 days of Christmas.
cant wait


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

** ArtDeShine **


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Buzzin!!!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Another great 12 days ahead then :thumb:


Watch the army of 51 post, long term members suddenly start to appear again......:lol:


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

Haha yeah! Looking forward to this!


----------



## corey101 (Aug 16, 2013)

Only joined this year whats the 12 days of christmas?

Is it 12 days of different offers from sponsers etc??


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

This years flown by just seems to me like the last 12 days of christmas wasn't too long ago :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Didn't see this last year so curious to see what it is about. :thumb:


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

alxg said:


> Another great 12 days ahead then :thumb:
> 
> Watch the army of 51 post, long term members suddenly start to appear again......:lol:


Although these are usually 2 weeks after it's ended though


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

cant wait...


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Captain Peanut said:


> Although these are usually 2 weeks after it's ended though


Really? Check the winners out over the last two years


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> Didn't see this last year so curious to see what it is about. :thumb:


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=288211

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=288184


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Excited, i one now't last year, i feel 2013 is my year


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Excellent! Much better than a boring old advent calender!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Gotta love this stuff,its fantastic..


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, this looks good! Let's see if I can get to 40 or 50 posts by the end of November!!


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

This be my first year and looking forward to it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

More info - Extra Prizes added today to an already MASSIVE list ..... This year is going to be a good one


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Will definitely have to have a go at this.


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

Did not do this last year will give it ago this year i think


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

12 Days of excitement more like:thumb: can't wait


----------



## Mozzer24 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wasn't here last year should be interesting


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

What have we got to do this year?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Toma said:


> What have we got to do this year?


you'll see soon enough


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*Artdeshine*

Nice 12 th day christmas draw


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Alfred, Bill will post a seperate thread in due course listing all prizes, perhaps remove that picture?..


----------



## P Ness (Oct 29, 2013)

What's the catche to enter this?


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeeeesssss!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

P Ness said:


> What's the catche to enter this?


again, all will be revealed soon..


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

This is the BEST part of Christmas  :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

It will be simple mate


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking forward to it


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> ** ArtDeShine **


Oh yes


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Looking forward to this. Well done dw and the sponsors for a great competition and prizes


----------



## PJJC (Nov 11, 2013)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

now this is going to break me


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Ladies and Gents, I am pumped:argie::lol:
Tip of the hat to all the companies that donated :thumb:


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

Not been on here long enough to know what happened last year.

But having just read about it, I can't wait!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

corey101 said:


> Only joined this year whats the 12 days of christmas?
> 
> Is it 12 days of different offers from sponsers etc??


Same here looking forward to finding what this is all about


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Just been given another couple of prizes from the Traders thanks to Eco Touch and Black Magic Detail


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

First year for me can't wait


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Rebel007 said:


> Same here looking forward to finding what this is all about


Take a look at the links I posted earlier in this thread :thumb:

**edit** these are from last year but it should give you an idea of how good this is!


----------



## dragontolis (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't wait


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow everyone has really chipped in this year. Ive never won anything and I dont mind if I dont. This brings the forum and its members together at a time that can be happy or sad for everyone at his time of year.

Thanks to all the traders mods and administrators for doing this again for another succesful year


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Big Buffer said:


> Wow everyone has really chipped in this year. Ive never won anything and I dont mind if I dont. This brings the forum and its members together at a time that can be happy or sad for everyone at his time of year.
> 
> Thanks to all the traders mods and administrators for doing this again for another succesful year


Chaps the links are to last years prize list !

We havent put up this years yet but there are some GREAT prizes to be won 
:thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Let the games begin!!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps the links are to last years prize list !
> 
> We havent put up this years yet but there are some GREAT prizes to be won
> :thumb:


I meant there are alot of traders chipping in going off the people whizzer mentioned on this thread.
Even some of the new guys are chipping in


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

deegan1979 said:


> Let the games begin!!


LOL .... now to sort through the prizes

Inside DW towers ... Mods and Admins ....

Oh look at that one.... no wait what about the R....... .nah look at the one from D.... what about that from sw.....

:thumb::buffer:


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

I can't wait for this!!
Still can't believe there are people out there willing to give products away, just shows what a great community D.W is


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

With all the prizes flooding in, you might as well start the countdown next week  :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

We gotta wait till Whizzer knows what he is gonna keep hiself before giving the rest away. 
(Jokes no offence intended)


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Is it here yet???? This is one of the highlights of the DW year!:thumb:


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Probably blind but when does this start?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

its run over the 12 days of the christmas period, hence the name


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I figured that but what I meant was, is it the 12 days up to Christmas or 12 days after? Starting or finishing Christmas Day is what I meant


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Up to Christmas & don't worry you won't miss the thread - it'll be huge!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

One of the highlights of the year, glad i can be a part of it this year


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Big Buffer said:


> We gotta wait till Whizzer knows what he is gonna keep hiself before giving the rest away.
> (Jokes no offence intended)


:devil: one for me .... one for the prize fund ..... one for me .... one for the prize fund :lol:

:buffer::car::thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Speaking to Jay from obsession last night his prize is going to be wicked.


----------



## lau666 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this looks great


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Where do I sign up this year


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

Some great stuff last year. Looking forward to this.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Think we will put the prize list up soon .... keep watching out - Entry will go up from 30th


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hurry up, I cannot sleep waiting for it to start.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Think we will put the prize list up soon .... keep watching out - Entry will go up from 30th


whooo bring on the 30th
I will be having very funny dreams of what prizes are in it this year:lol: 
cant wait now:devil:


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Cant wait to see whats in the lucky dip this year :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

TonyH38 said:


> Hurry up, I cannot sleep waiting for it to start.


in that case you have some more sleepless nights ahead of you :lol:


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> Excited, i one now't last year, i feel 2013 is my year


This...


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Cant wait


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

The excitement is building!!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't believe this is here again..........Big thanks to everyone involved and their generosity.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Time has flown by, will be some great prizes as always :thumb:


----------

